# Need help with typing.



## Severance (Jun 30, 2009)

I really need a second opinion on my type. It seems like I always get a different result on the test. The tests just don't work!:angry: Feel free to ask anything, and I'll tell you about myself.

- I love to draw, write, sculpt, play music, anything artistic really. I just love making something cool, inspiring, beautiful, [Insert adjective of your choice].

- I daydream quite a lot. I can get extremely spaced out, just thinking about anything that pops into my head. I nearly got hit by a car once because I wasn't paying attention to the Walk/Don't Walk sign.

- I can be a bit shy in initiating a conversation, but once I get talking, I can keep going for hours. I also talk pretty fast, so it can be hard to understand me if I really get going.

-I am a bit of a hopeless romantic. If I get a crush on a girl, I just can't think of anything but her. I really idealize her and our relationship. I mean, she's just soo amazing...:blushed:

- I also love to learn. If I find a subject that interests me, I'll read anything about it that I can get my hands on.

- I am pretty nonconformist. I hate doing things just because someone tells me to.

If you need to know anything else, just ask.


----------



## Psilo (Apr 29, 2009)

Read some of the profiles for isfp and infp and see if they sound familiar. Don't put too much stock in the tests, they are extremely unreliable and focus on behavior rather than the way you think, which is what typing is about.


----------



## NephilimAzrael (Oct 26, 2008)

Were you tested in person or just by the internet tests?


----------



## Severance (Jun 30, 2009)

I have to say,of all the things I read on each, both INFP and ISFP seemed very accurate, with INFP a little bit more so, but still very close. The only things that didn't really fit were the whole "submissive" thing and the "absolutely NEED time alone" part. I like being nice, but I don't automatically give in to someone else's ideas. And I like my alone time, but I don't NEED it.


----------



## Severance (Jun 30, 2009)

NephilimAzrael said:


> Were you tested in person or just by the internet tests?



I took about a dozen different tests online, and each of them said something different. Oh, and also, each time I took the test, everything came out pretty close to 50/50, with the biggest difference I've seen being 60/40. Maybe THAT'S why I can't decide between types...


----------



## de l'eau salée (Nov 10, 2008)

My immediate guesses were INFP and ISFP, but I think it's possible that you could be an ENFP as well. There's such thing as a shy extrovert, so don't completely eliminate that option .


----------



## Severance (Jun 30, 2009)

Thanks Silhouetree. Kinda funny though, blind leading the blind:laughing:.

Oh, and could anyone guess at my enneagram while you're at it. I heard finding your enneagram can help you figure out your MBTI. Any info would be helpful.Also, at MBTIc, they had like two numbers with a W and like sx/so instead of just the one number. What's that all mean? God, this typing stuff gets complicated!


----------



## de l'eau salée (Nov 10, 2008)

Severance said:


> Thanks Silhouetree. Kinda funny though, blind leading the blind:laughing:.
> 
> Oh, and could anyone guess at my enneagram while you're at it. I heard finding your enneagram can help you figure out your MBTI. Any info would be helpful.Also, at MBTIc, they had like two numbers with a W and like sx/so instead of just the one number. What's that all mean? God, this typing stuff gets complicated!


Haha, I'm not a good leader, I'm just throwing out possibilities :tongue:. I'm just as conflicted about my own personality type as you are, haha.

And I find it a lot harder to pin down someone's Enneagram than their MBTI type. Maybe you could take an Enneagram test. Oh, the W and the sp/so/sx are just branches of your Enneagram type that further describe you more accurately and in-depth (I think :tongue.


----------



## NewSoul (Mar 27, 2009)

Enneagram doesn't really help you figure out MBTI. People have tried to correlate the two, but there is never anything consistent. What are your usual results in these tests?


----------



## Severance (Jun 30, 2009)

For enneagram, my top scores are usually 3, 4, and 2. They all come out pretty near even. I never really read the descriptions though. Just never got into it. I guess it might be worth a look.


----------



## NewSoul (Mar 27, 2009)

No, I meant what are your usual MBTI results?


----------



## Severance (Jun 30, 2009)

oh. I usually get one of an assortment of types. The most common are: ENFP, ISFP, ENFJ, ESFP, ISFJ, and ENTP in about that order. It all depends on the test and my mood at the time. The only thing that seems consistent is the F, 'cept for ENTP, of course, but that's rarer than the others.


----------



## NewSoul (Mar 27, 2009)

Just a random guess here, but so far I'm thinking E_FP. Have you learned about the cognitive processes?


----------



## Severance (Jun 30, 2009)

no, haven't learned about those. And what are these cognitive processes used for?


----------



## Psilo (Apr 29, 2009)

Cognitiveprocesses.com is a good starting point.


----------



## Severance (Jun 30, 2009)

Psilo said:


> Cognitiveprocesses.com is a good starting point.



That's interesting. I always thought it was just the four letters. I didn't know there was more to it than E/I S/N and so on. So how does this knowledge help me find my type?


----------



## Rushing Wind (Jun 22, 2009)

Severance, I grew up an INFP. Everything in your original description screamed INFP. There is still quite a possibility for ENFP. And really, there are plenty of people in the middle. Very few people are 100% introverted or 100% extraverted. 

Simplest assessment you will ever take--right here--right now:

1) Do you get *more* energy from being by yourself or by being around others? (don't overthink this one much. go with your instinct. it can be hard if, indeed you are INFP or ENFP because INFPs are introverted, yet people oriented and ENFPs are extraverted, people oriented, yet still need alot of time to recharge)

2) Are you a concrete(S) or abstract(N) thinker? (if need be, type "define: concrete" in your google bar and look at the second definition. You can do the same with abstract)

3) Thinker or Feeler -- I think we know you are a Feeler 

4) Do you prefer to be organized(J) (or at least consistently try to) or are you less organized(P)?

BAM--that's it.


Granted, this isn't APA approved, or even PC approved :laughing: However, it is one of the simplest ways to type yourself or someone else. And in my experience, it is rarely inaccurate. Its great for people who over think because there is little information to read into.

Good luck, Severance! Hope this helps end the confusion roud:

btw, your descriptions sound like 4 is a definite possibility. You might wanna look up 6 and 9 as well. But if nothing else--4.


----------



## Psilo (Apr 29, 2009)

Sensing/iNtuition is your perception function. It is how you take in information essentially if you prefer to use what is literally around you (s) or the interpretation of it . 

Thinking/Feeling is your judgement function. It is how use your percepion and how you make decisions either using objective information (t) or to use subjective human information (f). 

It's important to remember that everyone uses all functions, but your type represents which you feel most comfortable with and use most often. 

The judgement/perception is not a function itself, but represents which you use in the outer would. For instance I'll break down INFP. The P means that I use my perception to get around the world around me. I gather information and make internal judgements. Conversely, the INFJ would use an internal framework to make decisions in the outer world as they are an external judge. This is why J's are known for being more orderly people because they organize the world, and P's seem more fickle because they prefer to gather information. 

Okay, the last (well first) letter E/I is introversion or extroversion. Which world do you prefer to live in. Do you like to be alone with your thoughts (I) or like external stimulation (E)? Do you gain energy by interacting with people or things and need a cool down period (e) or get drained by those situations and need to gain energy by being alone (I)?

Back to the four letters. The e/I also represents which function is dominant. I find that the easiest way to narrow down your type is to figure out your dominant process. Extroverts use their external function dominantly and their internal to support it, and vice versa for introverts. ENFP therefore is dominantly Extroverted iNtuition (Ne) supported by Introverted Feeling (Fi). INFP are dominantly introverted feeling with support by Ne. 

That's MBTI in a nutshell. I hope it helps. Read about the functions and how they differ in their internal or external forms and try to figure out which perception and judgement you use, and which you rely on.


----------



## Severance (Jun 30, 2009)

Is there a test for the cognitive processes? I have an idea of which ones I identify with, but I want to make sure I'm not mistaken about what I read.


----------



## Psilo (Apr 29, 2009)

I really dislike the tests. This isn't a science, and you aren't going to fit a description of the types 100%. The tests are really only good for giving you a starting point. Your type can only be decided by you and what you experience when introspecting. Take some time to pay attention to how you view the world. Look around typology forums like this get different view points from different profiles and make the best decision. 

Your type is just a basic framework for how you think and matters little on behavior which is all that the tests focus on. There are 16 types and 6.5 billion individuals. The profiles are just best guesses on how the functions can be seen when they work together. It's a best fit concept not a definite. 

Just think on it a bit. :happy: 

Another good thing to keep in mind is (and I don't know if it is within the MBTI theory as I take liberties with it) that the functions appear to be on scale. You can use s/n t/f equally or nearly so. I can't remember if it was Jung or Briggs to say it was a sliding scale, the more developed one function the less developed the opposite. This can make finding your type difficult if you sit on the cracks.

I wouldn't put too much stock on your specific type. If you stay interested in MBTI either it will probably become more apparent. Can I ask what interests you to the subject? Curiosity, personal growth, fun, to understand others?


----------



## Severance (Jun 30, 2009)

I think that's where I run in to problems; on every scale but Feeling I score right around fifty-fifty. I think, from what Rushing Wind said, I may be an Extrovert, but I do identify with a lot of the introvert traits they listed on one MBTI site I read. Maybe I'm just to balanced to really tell.:frustrating:


----------



## Kamajama (Feb 28, 2009)

I would not suggest anything extroverted here. He is not coming off as an extrovert to me. As they said from the beginning, ISFP and INFP, and I am sure these are your only possibilities. Can you see Lance being like this? I cannot.

- I love to draw, write, sculpt, play music, anything artistic really. I just love making something cool, inspiring, beautiful, [Insert adjective of your choice].

*This resonates strongly with the people I know. I know INFP and ISFP who both are artistic in their respective fields. The ISFP draws, the INFP sings and plays piano, and I write*. 

- I daydream quite a lot. I can get extremely spaced out, just thinking about anything that pops into my head. I nearly got hit by a car once because I wasn't paying attention to the Walk/Don't Walk sign.

*This is not really type-related, for anyone can get hit by a car, and anyone can daydream. Now chronic daydreaming is a very INFP thing, but I don't think this is a game changer.*

- I can be a bit shy in initiating a conversation, but once I get talking, I can keep going for hours. I also talk pretty fast, so it can be hard to understand me if I really get going.

*I talk very very fast also. I am shy myself when it comes to new people. With my friends, if I wasn't a little embarrassed, I would talk and talk and talk until they told me keep quiet.*

-I am a bit of a hopeless romantic. If I get a crush on a girl, I just can't think of anything but her. I really idealize her and our relationship. I mean, she's just soo amazing...

*This is related to introversion and strong F, chronic idealism in love, romanticism. I know INFP and ISFP who do this, and I myself call myself a romantic. If you look at my sig, heheh.*

- I also love to learn. If I find a subject that interests me, I'll read anything about it that I can get my hands on.

*I LOVE to learn, and my ISFP friend does the sam. I just wrote a short blog on my reading habits. I used to read the encyclopedia to find information on things I liked. I randomly visit wikipedia and read random things that interest me. I am the only person that I know who does what I do. *

- I am pretty nonconformist. I hate doing things just because someone tells me to.

*No one likes to be pressured obviously, but I think what you are saying is related to weak Te, which is INFP and ISFP. *

What do you mean by non-conformity? I myself pop my collar because I feel it distinguishes me from the rest of the crowd and is not that "loud". 

I truly feel you are INFP or ISFP, maybe ISFP.


----------



## Rushing Wind (Jun 22, 2009)

Severance said:


> I think that's where I run in to problems; on every scale but Feeling I score right around fifty-fifty. I think, from what Rushing Wind said, I may be an Extrovert, but I do identify with a lot of the introvert traits they listed on one MBTI site I read. Maybe I'm just to balanced to really tell.:frustrating:


I often refer to myself as an xNFP (meaning in between) because I can be both.

Honestly, I think its kind of cool you are 50/50 on alot of traits. Balance and diversity of function is something few people have!


----------



## Psilo (Apr 29, 2009)

Severance said:


> I think that's where I run in to problems; on every scale but Feeling I score right around fifty-fifty. I think, from what Rushing Wind said, I may be an Extrovert, but I do identify with a lot of the introvert traits they listed on one MBTI site I read. Maybe I'm just to balanced to really tell.:frustrating:


Just don't misunderstand introversion=shy and extrovert=people person. Introverts can be outgoing if they want to and extroverts need alone time. Extroversion also includes being energized things, places, and activities instead of people. Also, everyone is both at some point. No healthy person can live strictly in their heads or strictly without looking inside. 

One thing in your first post that stands out to me is when you mentioned you don't like to initiate but can talk for hours. This seems to be a trademark of an infp when you break though the shell. (but also could be a shy enfp)

I agree with Infp or Enfp but I wouldn't rule out Isfp (though less likely) from your posts so far.


----------



## Severance (Jun 30, 2009)

Kamajama said:


> What do you mean by non-conformity? I myself pop my collar because I feel it distinguishes me from the rest of the crowd and is not that "loud".
> 
> I truly feel you are INFP or ISFP, maybe ISFP.


By nonconformity I don't just mean in the way I look (although I am a bit nonconformist there: I like to create my own style so I look different from the average. I don't really like being forced into one of those groups.). I mean in almost everything. For example, in high school I would always get into trouble for questioning what the teacher told me (and this was at a big fancy catholic school, where the teacher's word is law). I eventually learned to shut up, but that was after 30ish detentions and a threat of suspension.


----------



## Kamajama (Feb 28, 2009)

Severance said:


> By nonconformity I don't just mean in the way I look (although I am a bit nonconformist there: I like to create my own style so I look different from the average. I don't really like being forced into one of those groups.). I mean in almost everything. For example, in high school I would always get into trouble for questioning what the teacher told me (and this was at a big fancy catholic school, where the teacher's word is law). I eventually learned to shut up, but that was after 30ish detentions and a threat of suspension.


With this information, I can pretty much rule out ISFP. ISFP are known for their love of peace and tranquility. No matter how much I disagreed with the teacher, I would have not said anything, because I feel I am in an inferior position to the teacher, and I have a tendency to get very very nervous in hostile situations, which you seemed to have no problem with.


----------



## Severance (Jun 30, 2009)

I don't know if this makes a difference, but I have to say, I didn't just question the teachers to debate or anything, it was mostly because I thought some of the things they were saying were wrong and just really (for lack of a better word) mean (you know the whole catholic-elitist schtick: for example "it's an abomination to be homosexual" with a lesbian friend of mine sitting right next to me!). It just felt wrong. In that example, I wanted to try to defend her or make peace or something. I have to say, I really wanted to leave that school. The only things that kept me there were my friends, girlfriend, and the fact that it was the only school in the area with a decent academic/college prep program.


----------



## Kamajama (Feb 28, 2009)

Understandable. ISFP is possible and now that you mention that your friend was right there, I could see myself doing it for my friend.


----------



## Severance (Jun 30, 2009)

Just wanted to make that clear. I don't think I really said it right in that last post.


----------



## Kamajama (Feb 28, 2009)

You are such a hard case to deal with 

rly it's no big deal, you will figure it out eventually.


----------



## Severance (Jun 30, 2009)

Yeah, I have been told that I can be quite a handful.


----------

